# Do cherry shrimp molt shells



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Might be a dumb question, but just wondering do neocaridina shrimp like cherries, blue pearls etc molt their shell?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Michael said:


> Yes.


Thanks, as I figured.


----------



## johnny313 (May 19, 2011)

all shrimp do. mostly after a water change


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

Yup yup. Sometimes a molt looks like a dead shrimp to beginners. I know it did to me! =P


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, after about a week of keeping cherries I freaked out about the 'dead' shrimp in my tank. And then again when I got some crayfish.


----------

